# 1964 GTO Hub Cap Paint



## Chipless (Apr 9, 2012)

I am bringing my father's 1964 GTO back to life. It has been in storage since 1969. 

The care is already in excellent condition, but I want to restore as much as possible back to original. Take a look at these hub caps. They are mighty fancy, but it seems like maybe there should be some black, red or white paint on them somewhere. Does anyone know for sure?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

These are the optional custom wheel disc cover. Sales code 521 U.P.C. code # P02.. They are bright chrome-flashed stainless.. It fully covers the wheel.The air slots are functional to help cool the brakes.I the seen black paint in the Pontiac Motor Div. in the Die-cast spinner. But that is all no red white or blue. Thats a real nice one too, cause these really didn't win when hitting a curb....Les


----------

